# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  zonamanchega

## Rio Ardila

trasvase zona manchega rio ardila.pdf

----------


## Rio Ardila

coronacion


Otra foto desde coronación y al fondo la toma de T.S


Casi acabada faltan remates.


Vista desde el extribo izquierdo y se aprecia la toma de la tuberia.


Toma del Canal Tajo-Segura


Camino de servio del canal Tajo-Segura


Otra vista de la toma desde màs lejos.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por enseñarnos esa obra y lo que allí está pasando en fotos... Un saludo

----------


## Rio Ardila

Vista justo desde el otro lado a la anterior foto.


Una de las compuertas que deja pasar el agua del T.S a la presa.




Vista del aliviadero desde la toma del Tajo-Segura


Justo por donde està la barandilla pasa el aliviadero. 






Vista por detràs de la presa ,desde el extribo izquierdo


Caseta del desague de fondo


Desagüe de fondo. 

La otra caseta de la izquierda es la toma de la tuberia de 1800.

----------


## Rio Ardila

Bombas del desagüe de fondo 


Tuberia de 1800 toma salida de la presa.


Bueno esto es todo espero que les guste a ustedes, y bueno deciros que las fotos se hicieron ahora a finales de Mayo del 2011.Saludos.

----------

